# nutriprem 2



## marmo11

Hi, im only knew 2 this! .my baby was 4.5 weeks early, she was in special care 4 a week, the nurses put her on nutriprem 2 and im just wondering does anyone no how long she should be on it for?. she was 4lb 15oz born and last week when she was weighed she was 6lb 9oz!


----------



## bob2331

Hey there,

Congrats on your baby girl.

Harry was put on nutriprem when he came home (15 weeks actual, minus one week correct) and is still on it now, on the packet it says that its till they are 6months corrected but harry is nearly 8 months corrected.

I think it depends on each baby. Baby will be put under a dietican and they will advise you when they can stop nutriprem 

xx


----------



## rockabillymom

I was on Similac neonatal I think its called (for preterm babies) I took Lilly off it at 3 weeks because it started giving her diarrhea now i just have her on Similac fussiness and gas and she is gained weight just fine.


----------



## embojet

:hi: Molly was born at 29+1 and she was on it until she was 1.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew was put onto NP2 when I stopped pumping, but switched over to (even higher calorie) Infatrini shortly thereafter. He's still on it now at 19 months!

Make the most of the NP2 time - it's free on prescription.


----------



## Funbella

Our daughter Bella switched from NP2 to infatrini when she turned 5 kg (roughly) based on the dietician's advice. Switched to cow's milk when she turned 8kg (she was born under 1kg).

Personally I don't understand how they can drink NP2!!!


----------



## Alias

DD was 5 weeks early and was on Nutriprem for about 8 weeks. The pediatrician said she could come off it then. She caught up her weight really well, she was born at 5lbs 6oz, and put on about 2lbs a month for the first 6 months, even on regular Aptimil. Now she's a year and i'd day about 21 or 22 lbs.


----------



## alibaba24

Rosalie was on until she was 8 months actual age. xx


----------



## marmo11

kayleigh was 4lb 15oz born, she is now 7lb 6oz at last weigh in. i was wondering how long to keep her on it for because nutriprem is quite dear, 20euro a container!! :growlmad:


----------



## okciv

Does anyone know why premmies are given np2?

(I know this might seem a stupid question but Eve was on EBM when she got out of the NNU & my HV advised me to just give her any milk after that. I put her on aptimal comfort & her weight gain has been much better than babies given NP2 seem to have?)


----------



## Marleysgirl

NP2 is 75 calories per 100ml of feed. 

Infatrini (which Andrew is still on!) is 100 calories per 100ml of feed.

Aptamil Comfort is only 66 calories per 100ml of feed.


There are probably a number of reasons that some premmies are recommended to go onto NP2 - the extra calories; the fact that many NICU use it as supplement so babies could be used to it; and the fact it can be issued on prescription (ie free in mainland UK).


----------



## sleeping bubs

NP2 was great for Mckenzie but now he is on SMA high energy which has 91 calories per 100mls he is 19months waiting for him to be heavy enough to go on the next milk he needs to be 8kg and he is now 7.70kg, this milk seems not to be helping with his weight gain.


----------



## twins_daddy

Is Infatrini on prescription?


----------



## Marleysgirl

twins_daddy said:


> Is Infatrini on prescription?

Yes, we get Infatrini on prescription - our Paediatrician switched us to that in the hope of increasing Andrew's weight gain last summer. It only comes ready-made in bottles, so you need storage space!


----------



## twins_daddy

We go for our first check-up next week and I have a feeling Aimee will be put on it though she's starting making good gains over the last two weeks so may well stay on the NP2.


----------

